# Home highlighting kits?



## Lucy (Mar 26, 2009)

i'm thinking about highlighting my hair, it currently looks like this, give or take several inches:







if the picture isn't clear, my hair is a light brown shade, kinda the colour of dark honey.

but i was thinking about investing in a home highlighting kit to get an effect a bit like this:






like some toffeeish caramel sort of colours? (lol they sound so delicious!!) just to go a bit lighter for summer. how well do home highlighting kits work? can anyone reccommend a brand?


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's another thread about highlights kits too. https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ome-81534.html

My hair color is from an at home highlighting kit, I use Revlon's Frost and Glow. The box looks like this.






The thing about at home kits is that you really can only do it once because the more times you use it the more highlights you will get, my hair is basically all blonde now because I've done it so many times but this is what my hair looked like the first time.






Also, with the cap you can pick how many highlights you want. I always use either every other hole or all of the holes.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 26, 2009)

thats exactly the look i'm going for! i'll check that one out.


----------



## makennasdoll (Mar 27, 2009)

My favorite is Loreal Creamlights. I have been using it for years. It is the best!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 27, 2009)

About a month ago I got a highlighting kit from L'Oreal and a friend helped highlight my hair. I had seen some videos on YouTube that gave me some good suggestions as to technique.

Basically instead of just doing highlights around the face we tried to add highlights throughout the hair.

My hair is medium brown with naturally golden undertones. The highlighting kit actually made my hair a little orangey rather than the blonde i was going for. If your hair is similar to mine you might want to take this into consideration. You may want to consult with a professional and they might provide you with some advice as to how they would highlight your hair to avoid brassiness.


----------



## makennasdoll (Mar 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif About a month ago I got a highlighting kit from L'Oreal and a friend helped highlight my hair. I had seen some videos on YouTube that gave me some good suggestions as to technique.
Basically instead of just doing highlights around the face we tried to add highlights throughout the hair.

My hair is medium brown with naturally golden undertones. The highlighting kit actually made my hair a little orangey rather than the blonde i was going for. If your hair is similar to mine you might want to take this into consideration. You may want to consult with a professional and they might provide you with some advice as to how they would highlight your hair to avoid brassiness.

my hair was that shade as well and I never had that happen :/ I use foils when i highlight and a toner after. Sorry to hear that happened to you.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 27, 2009)

Using foils - that may be a good idea. We just painted the highlights on, throughout the hair.

Maybe the next time I try highlighting, i'll try using foils. Thanks


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks dragonfly. i think i might save up and get it done in a salon.. i read the other thread and the advice people were giving there made it sound like it can go very badly wrong!! lol


----------

